# Introduction



## Sales Executive (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello everyone I just wanted to introduce myself as Im a new member here.  I wanted to read comments regarding my company, Marriott Vacations Worldwide.  If you have any questions about Marriott Weeks, points or anything at all please dont hesitate to ask me.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Sales Executive - We welcome business members on TUG, but please be aware that we have a strict "no-promotions/no-advertising" rule on TUG.



> Advertising is prohibited.
> 
> If you are a broker or salesperson, or work in an allied field, we welcome your participation on the board. We value your industry perspective and valuable insights. We do not appreciate, however, attempts to use our bbs for direct commercial purposes. We do not, for instance, welcome your adding tag lines promoting your business, such as "Call me for more information." Use the board as a way to be helpful and build your reputation, not as a direct sales tool, please. Due to flagrant commercial violations by some abusers in the past, we have found it necessary to be very strict about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 29, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Sales Executive - We welcome business members on TUG, but please be aware that we have a strict "no-promotions/no-advertising" rule on TUG.



Welcome to TUG.  I think it is great that you have joined TUG and identified youself.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Welcome to TUG.  I think it is great that you have joined TUG and identified youself.



(Just between us, I doubt if Marriott will agree with you.   )


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> (Just between us, I doubt if Marriott will agree with you.   )



We have a MVCI Costumer Advocate that has posted a total of two times since joining in June 2010. While I would like more representation from Marriott here, I don't think they take well to employees going out on their own and posting here openly as a Marriott employee.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 29, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> (Just between us, I doubt if Marriott will agree with you.   )



That would be Marriotts problem and not ours.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> That would be Marriotts problem and not ours.



Well theirs and their sales executive. It is possible that the Sales Executive is posting in an official capacity. We don't know and it isn't really our job to worry about that.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Well theirs and their sales executive. It is possible that the Sales Executive is posting in an official capacity. We don't know and it isn't really our job to worry about that.



Agreed.  Hopefully it is in the Offical capacity.  Maybe the Executive can pop back into this conversation and let us know.  Also, clarify if he is with the Old Marriott or the Timeshare Spinoff Marriott.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2012)

He registered with a personal email address, so he is probably not sanctioned.  My guess is that he is new to Marriott.  

*Sales Exec. is very welcome here - I'm basing my comments on previous experience w/newbie sales people registering for TUG.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Sales Executive - We welcome business members on TUG, but please be aware that we have a strict "no-promotions/no-advertising" rule on TUG.



Not everyone comes here with an agenda. Can't we give some people the benefit of the doubt?


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sales Executive said:


> Hello everyone I just wanted to introduce myself as Im a new member here.  I wanted to read comments regarding my company, Marriott Vacations Worldwide.  If you have any questions about Marriott Weeks, points or anything at all please dont hesitate to ask me.



OK, first question. When is MVW going to do something about the resale problem with trust points? I'm a pretty good customer of yours but until I know that I can buy trust points and resell them to someone who can use them just as I would have been able to use them, I can't see any further Marriott purchases in my future except for picking up a legacy week from a private owner.

Second question. When are you going to allow waitlisting at the 13 month mark?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Not everyone comes here with an agenda. Can't we give some people the benefit of the doubt?



In my opinion, I think it's better for them to be aware of the rules upfront, and unfortunately, most people don't read the posting rules when they register.  YMMV


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 29, 2012)

Many have come and many have gone. Remember "Marge" allegedly with RCI, who AFAIK was the conglomeration of many people? And then there's Karen Rose of Grupo Mayan. And TPI. And others. They show up just often enough to give the impression that they monitor their interest group.

It will be interesting, with as much traffic as Marriott owners generate here, whether he does any 'sales', or 'executive' activities. 

Jim


----------



## Sales Executive (Jan 29, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Welcome to TUG.  I think it is great that you have joined TUG and identified youself.



 My pleasure.  I have no intention to exploit the forum for personal gain. This is why I identified myself.  I mostly wanted to read what owners are saying and to stay in the loop about anything regarding vacation ownership as I am also an owner of various brands. I was also hoping to help owners, when I can, with issues ranging from misconceptions, suggestions or insight on where to go for vacation as I have been to most properties. I can even provide incite on deed, title and trust matters.  

I will not advertise nor respond to any inquiries whatsoever. This is for fun not work.  

Cheers!


----------



## Sales Executive (Jan 29, 2012)

Dang lol lots of comments while I was typing and watching The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo in subtitle. 
 No i am not officially sanctioned by Marriott. Been with them for almost 2 years, so yes relatively new.  Going to business school soon so I wont be an employee for long. Moving into healthcare. (don't tell) I didnt put any public info because I want to help people out without any salesmen-hunters getting me jammed up.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to TUG! 

Take a bit of time to read some of the Marriott forum. 
You'll see plenty of opportunities to join in on discussions or add your advice or insight  We're a big active group on TUG. More active since Marriott has made the big change to DP as all of us continue to monitor and decide how this affects us. OTher owners also try to see how it is affecting II and trading.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello Sales Executive.  How often does Marriott take weeks from II to match DC requests?  There is much speculation that Marriott is taking the most prime weeks in II for say OceanWatch in the summer and that is one of the main reasons why owners can't even exchange back into that resort.

Also, does Marriott have a policy of holding onto most weeks until 60 days before checkin.  Seems like we are seeing prime marriott deposits 60 days or less from check-in.  In years past those weeks were deposited more like 12 months before check-in.

Thanks.


----------



## Sales Executive (Jan 29, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> OK, first question. When is MVW going to do something about the resale problem with trust points? I'm a pretty good customer of yours but until I know that I can buy trust points and resell them to someone who can use them just as I would have been able to use them, I can't see any further Marriott purchases in my future except for picking up a legacy week from a private owner.
> 
> Second question. When are you going to allow waitlisting at the 13 month mark?



1. Marriott legal department is still developing the resale department for "Trust Points" to my understanding.  It will realistically be a while before they finalize a buyback program. No one knows to the extent of the resale limitations. Ill ask some people if there have been any recent developments. 
2. To my understanding the 13 month wait listing is given to certain "status levels" (dont want to advertise here lol ). Starts with the letter P.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 29, 2012)

Sales Executive said:


> I was also hoping to help owners, when I can, with issues ranging from misconceptions, suggestions or *incite* on where to go for vacation as I have been to most properties. I can even provide *incite* on deed, title and trust matters.



I think you meant "insight". The ol' curse of the spellchecker strikes again! 

Jim


----------



## Sales Executive (Jan 29, 2012)

scrapngen said:


> Welcome to TUG!
> 
> Take a bit of time to read some of the Marriott forum.
> You'll see plenty of opportunities to join in on discussions or add your advice or insight  We're a big active group on TUG. More active since Marriott has made the big change to DP as all of us continue to monitor and decide how this affects us. OTher owners also try to see how it is affecting II and trading.



Ironically Im in the same boat.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 29, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> In my opinion, I think it's better for them to be aware of the rules upfront, and unfortunately, most people don't read the posting rules when they register.  YMMV



Does this mean I should go read the rules?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Does this mean I should go read the rules?



You should have read the posting guidelines prior to registering. You agree to abide by them when you register.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> You should have read the posting guidelines prior to registering. You agree to abide by them when you register.



OK.  Will put on my things to do list.


----------



## Sales Executive (Jan 29, 2012)

scrapngen said:


> Welcome to TUG!
> 
> Take a bit of time to read some of the Marriott forum.
> You'll see plenty of opportunities to join in on discussions or add your advice or insight  We're a big active group on TUG. More active since Marriott has made the big change to DP as all of us continue to monitor and decide how this affects us. OTher owners also try to see how it is affecting II and trading.



I will indeed. Thank you for the direction. Respect.


----------



## Sales Executive (Jan 29, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Hello Sales Executive.  How often does Marriott take weeks from II to match DC requests?  There is much speculation that Marriott is taking the most prime weeks in II for say OceanWatch in the summer and that is one of the main reasons why owners can't even exchange back into that resort.
> 
> Also, does Marriott have a policy of holding onto most weeks until 60 days before checkin.  Seems like we are seeing prime marriott deposits 60 days or less from check-in.  In years past those weeks were deposited more like 12 months before check-in.
> 
> Thanks.



This is my understanding of how it goes. If an owner elects club points for that usage year it will go into Marriotts "exchange inventory" for another to obtain via club points. Therefore it would not go into II to re-book.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jan 30, 2012)

A word to the wise......just mention to the Marriott Legal Department or your Project Director that you are answering questions about Marriott on this forum, and you may be in for a big surprise.

The most colorful Marriott character of all on this board was Resale Sally. She made great contributions to this forum until Marriott invoked very stringent policies on their employees' participation on forum like this one.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 30, 2012)

Just like the recent Marriott Platinum advisor over on Flyer Talk, this guy will get bludgeoned with questions and requests and will more than likely run away... :rofl:


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Old Hickory said:


> Just like the recent Marriott Platinum advisor over on Flyer Talk, this guy will get bludgeoned with questions and requests and will more than likely run away... :rofl:



Yep, or Marriott will stop him the same way they stopped the flyertalk guy.

I really wish an *official* Marriott rep would participate on TUG.  There's no doubt that they monitor it, but so far only MVCI Customer Advocate has posted in that capacity and he/she/it has only posted twice.

It's funny to me that folks would ask this new guy any questions at all that aren't related to his/her job, which is selling timeshares.  The overall TUG sentiment about timeshare salesmen is that "anytime their lips are moving they're lying!" - isn't it?  I don't quite believe that happens 100% of the time, but it sure happens enough to cause doubt that any single unknown one knows enough about the technicalities we discuss on TUG.  I look at it as, it's great to get new folks here because everybody can add something to the community, but without that "official" capacity sanctioned by Marriott execs this guy could be as wrong as the rest of us.

I hope you don't take offense to this, Sales Executive, because it's not meant to offend.  I just think that generally the sales people aren't privy to the in-the-know information that would answer the majority of the questions that are asked by TUGgers, because they're generally completely unrelated to sales.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 30, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> It's funny to me that folks would ask this new guy any questions at all that aren't related to his/her job, which is selling timeshares.  The overall TUG sentiment about timeshare salesmen is that "anytime their lips are moving they're lying!" - isn't it?  I don't quite believe that happens 100% of the time, but it sure happens enough to cause doubt that any single unknown one knows enough about the technicalities we discuss on TUG.  I look at it as, it's great to get new folks here because everybody can add something to the community, but without that "official" capacity sanctioned by Marriott execs this guy could be as wrong as the rest of us.
> 
> I hope you don't take offense to this, Sales Executive, because it's not meant to offend.  I just think that generally the sales people aren't privy to the in-the-know information that would answer the majority of the questions that are asked by TUGgers, because they're generally completely unrelated to sales.



C'mon now, you basically suggest he is either lying (first quoted paragraph) or ignorant (second), but that he should not take offense.  You're trying to run him off before we can even learn whether either of those presumptions is accurate.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> C'mon now, you basically suggest he is either lying (first quoted paragraph) or ignorant (second), but that he should not take offense.  You're trying to run him off before we can even learn whether either of those presumptions is accurate.



Lying?  About what?  He (she?) said s/he's not posting here in an official capacity.

I don't think I'm insulting him/her by saying that as a sales person posting on TUG "just for fun," I wouldn't expect that s/he has the knowledge to answer the detailed questions we ask so often.  Take a look at a few of the things s/he's posted already:



Sales Executive said:


> ... 2. To my understanding the 13 month wait listing is given to certain "status levels" (dont want to advertise here lol ). Starts with the letter P.



Unless the rules have changed, this is wrong.  DC Members with Premier and Premier Plus status do not have a 13-mos Waiting List benefit.  The DC Waiting List windows open at the 12-mos mark for stays of 7 nights or longer, and at 10-mos for stays of less than 7 nights.

Is it possible that the rules have changed?  Sure, anything's possible.  But I'd guess that Marriott would notify their Premier and Premier Plus Members of this change, and not just let them hear about it through an unofficial TUG post from a salesperson.  



Sales Executive said:


> This is my understanding of how it goes. If an owner elects club points for that usage year it will go into Marriotts "exchange inventory" for another to obtain via club points. Therefore it would not go into II to re-book.



This one's correct, but it doesn't answer jdunn's specific questions about how Marriott takes II inventory to satisfy DC Members requests, or when Marriott deposits unreserved inventory into II for Weeks members requests.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 30, 2012)

Fletch, are you out there?   For everyone's information - Fletch is a former Marriott employee who used to post here quite a bit.

Fletch, what do you think of this thread?

Haven't seen you post in a while.



.


----------



## Clark (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I think when someone at Marriott discovers Sales Executive, that will be the end of it.

I remember Resale Sally and Fletch. I also remember trying to support the Marriott adviser (or whatever they were called) that had worked with me and who seemed to be very proactive.

So, having found a good guy, I put a link to him on my website, figuring to drive a little action his way. I was promptly asked by Marriott to remove it. 

Never let a good person get out ahead of his peers I guess ---


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 1, 2012)

Fletch sighting...  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1238036&postcount=4



TheTimeTraveler said:


> Fletch, are you out there?   For everyone's information - Fletch is a former Marriott employee who used to post here quite a bit.
> 
> Fletch, what do you think of this thread?
> 
> ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2012)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Fletch sight..  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1238036&postcount=4



I wonder if something like the Bat-signal is floating around above Fletch's head now.


----------



## gblotter (Feb 1, 2012)

I welcome Sales Executive to the forum, and I hope others will do the same.  True - his bosses may feel otherwise, but that is none of my concern.

I think it would be very valuable to have an insider perspective in these discussions (even if he may not be fully knowledgeable/informed on some issues - just like the rest of us).

I hope Sales Executive doesn't get dogpiled by those who are frustrated with Marriott and the DClub.  Such a reception may partially explain why Marriott only rarely provides any kind of an official response here.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 1, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> OK, first question. When is MVW going to do something about the resale problem with trust points? I'm a pretty good customer of yours but until I know that I can buy trust points and resell them to someone who can use them just as I would have been able to use them, I can't see any further Marriott purchases in my future except for picking up a legacy week from a private owner.
> 
> Second question. When are you going to allow waitlisting at the 13 month mark?



From Marriott



> _The New owner will have to pay an education ($300 per owner) and initiation fee ($200 per BI with a $2000 minimum). And then they would have full access to the program.
> 
> *What is "full access to the program?"* A Points owner with no additional restrictions that can book from both buckets is what full access to the program means._


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> From Marriott
> 
> 
> > The New owner will have to pay an education ($300 per owner) and initiation fee ($200 per BI with a $2000 minimum). And then they would have full access to the program.
> ...



Terry, is this "official," meaning published in a FAQ somewhere?  No mention of the $1/point ROFR fee?


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 1, 2012)

It's official to me, as I have it in an email from an Owner Relations Supervisor at MVCI.

Transfer fee of $25 per BI (beneficial interest)
Education fee of $300
Initiation fee of $200 per BI with a $2000 minimum


----------



## Quiet Pine (Feb 1, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> MVCI Costumer Advocate



Does Marriott have a dress code? Maybe "no bikinis in the lobby?"


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 1, 2012)

So if you bought 2000 points resale then you have to shell out $2100 to be able to use them.  That lessens substantially what the points are worth resale. Still it's a move in the right direction and can be much cheaper than the $20,000 plus closing that M gets for them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> It's official to me, as I have it in an email from an Owner Relations Supervisor at MVCI.
> 
> Transfer fee of $25 per BI (beneficial interest)
> Education fee of $300
> Initiation fee of $200 per BI with a $2000 minimum





jimf41 said:


> So if you bought 2000 points resale then you have to shell out $2100 to be able to use them.  That lessens substantially what the points are worth resale. Still it's a move in the right direction and can be much cheaper than the $20,000 plus closing that M gets for them.



Reminds me of the Life cereal commercial - "Are you gonna try it?  I'm not gonna try it!  Let's get Mikey, he hates everything!"


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> So if you bought 2000 points resale then you have to shell out $2100 to be able to use them.  That lessens substantially what the points are worth resale. Still it's a move in the right direction and can be much cheaper than the $20,000 plus closing that M gets for them.



$2,500, isn't it?  $25 per BI, a BI is 250 Points, 2K Points is 8 BI's, so $200.  Plus $300 Education Fee, plus $2K minimum Initiation Fee, equals $2,500.

Still, like you say much less than direct, and IF all usage options transfer with the sale then it removes a whole lot of the obstacles that we've assumed come with a Points resale.  Still not gonna try it first, though.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Terry, if you're in touch with your contact ... or maybe Sales Executive can answer this -

If you buy 8 BI's, 2K DC Points, can you at some point sell less than the total 8 BI's?  Say 3 of them, 750 DC Points?  Or is it similar to DVC processing, where if all the Points you purchase at one time are processed in one transaction as a single contract, you must sell the contract as a whole?

(DVC folks say that it's a good idea to break up large point purchases into separate contracts - subject to minimums, of course - because that way you can downsize without getting out completely, and also the contracts with fewer points sell quicker.)


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2012)

Clarification:  We actually have no idea who Sales Executive is.  He registered with his personal email address, so he may or may not be with Marriott.  Not a put down - just a word of caution.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 1, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Hey Terry, if you're in touch with your contact ... or maybe Sales Executive can answer this -
> 
> If you buy 8 BI's, 2K DC Points, can you at some point sell less than the total 8 BI's?  Say 3 of them, 750 DC Points?  Or is it similar to DVC processing, where if all the Points you purchase at one time are processed in one transaction as a single contract, you must sell the contract as a whole?
> 
> (DVC folks say that it's a good idea to break up large point purchases into separate contracts - subject to minimums, of course - because that way you can downsize without getting out completely, and also the contracts with fewer points sell quicker.)



From talking to them everything is done by BI (250 points).  Problem is the minimum $2000 initiation fee. I will send an email to find out.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Quiet Pine said:


> Does Marriott have a dress code? Maybe "no bikinis in the lobby?"



HA!  I just got it!


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 1, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Clarification:  We actually have no idea who Sales Executive is.  He registered with his personal email address, so he may or may not be with Marriott.  Not a put down - just a word of caution.



Oh well, SueDonJ already insulted that lying ignoramus away...joke....JOKE!!!!


----------



## ampaholic (Feb 1, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Oh well, SueDonJ already insulted that lying ignoramus away...joke....JOKE!!!!





Passepartout said:


> I think you meant "insight". The ol' curse of the spellchecker strikes again!
> 
> Jim



I wa going to say it is Timeos2's and BruceCZ's job to "incite" the Federation of Marriott Lovers.

Now I think it might be Beefnot


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2012)

There wasn't a very friendly reception from the beginning. I know I probably wouldn't be back if this was my first impression.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Hey Terry, if you're in touch with your contact ... or maybe Sales Executive can answer this -
> 
> If you buy 8 BI's, 2K DC Points, can you at some point sell less than the total 8 BI's?  Say 3 of them, 750 DC Points?  Or is it similar to DVC processing, where if all the Points you purchase at one time are processed in one transaction as a single contract, you must sell the contract as a whole?
> 
> (DVC folks say that it's a good idea to break up large point purchases into separate contracts - subject to minimums, of course - because that way you can downsize without getting out completely, and also the contracts with fewer points sell quicker.)



This is from the trust documents. I posted it in post 15 of this thread.



> *11. Upon the Sale, Transfer, Conveyance or Lease of an Interestin a Multisite Timeshare Plan.
> 
> The sale, lease, or transfer of interests in this multisite timeshare plan is restricted or controlled.*
> 
> Other than a conveyance of all of a Beneficiary's Interests, no Beneficiary, other than Developer, and subject to Section 4.2 of the Trust Agreement, shall voluntarily sell, transfer, assign, or hypothecate any number of Interests, the sale, transfer, assignment, or hypothecation of which will result in the Beneficiary or any other Beneficiary owning less than a Base Interest. Except as otherwise set forth in the Trust Agreement and the Bylaws, no Base Interest may be subdivided by any Beneficiary other than Developer. The Association Delegee is not required to accept any reservation requests for a Use Period from a Beneficiary who owns less than a Base Interest at any time other than during the Open Reservation Period. The number of Interests comprising a Base Interest may in the future be modified by Developer in its sole discretion.



I believe a Base Interest is 1000 points. So if someone owns 2000 points, they could sell 1000 and keep 1000. They couldn't sell 500 or 1500, since that would cause one of the owners (seller or buyer) to have less than a Base Interest. If you own 1500 points, the only option is to sell all of them since no combination would permit both people to have at least 1000 points.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 2, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> $2,500, isn't it?  $25 per BI, a BI is 250 Points, 2K Points is 8 BI's, so $200.  Plus $300 Education Fee, plus $2K minimum Initiation Fee, equals $2,500.



I thought you said you weren't good at math?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 2, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> I thought you said you weren't good at math?



It's a necessary evil, one of those things you have to learn to survive.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 2, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> This is from the trust documents. I posted it in post 15 of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe a Base Interest is 1000 points. So if someone owns 2000 points, they could sell 1000 and keep 1000. They couldn't sell 500 or 1500, since that would cause one of the owners (seller or buyer) to have less than a Base Interest. If you own 1500 points, the only option is to sell all of them since no combination would permit both people to have at least 1000 points.



I think it was also you who said before that if multi-Weeks were purchased at the same time in the same deed, the owner could sell them individually.  This info about the Base Interests is great, thanks!  But I'm also trying to nail down how the contracts are written when DC Points are purchased, and if Base Interests can be sold separately if they're originally included in the same (deed? contract? - not sure of the format.)

Boy, BI's meaning Beneficial Interests, also meaning Base Interests ... lots of wiggle room for confusion to settle in the DC docs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I think it was also you who said before that if multi-Weeks were purchased at the same time in the same deed, the owner could sell them individually.  This info about the Base Interests is great, thanks!  But I'm also trying to nail down how the contracts are written when DC Points are purchased, and if Base Interests can be sold separately if they're originally included in the same (deed? contract? - not sure of the format.)
> 
> Boy, BI's meaning Beneficial Interests, also meaning Base Interests ... lots of wiggle room for confusion to settle in the DC docs.



I take the statement I posted to indicate that if you bought multiple beneficial interests on one deed, you could deed out a smaller number than you own, as long as no owner has less than a Base Interest. This information is in the MVC Destinations Multisite Public Offering Statement. So in essence it is part of the contract that you sign when you buy trust points.

In the weeks system when you bought two weeks together at the same resort, they were usually on the same deed. You were able to sell one unit out of that deed if you wanted to. I don't see why it would be different in points.

Something else to consider, If someone owns 1000 points and I own 1500 points, I really should be able to sell them 500 points if I desire. Doing so will not cause either party to not hold a base interest.

Of course all of this is based on how Marriott interprets the contract language and puts it in to actual practice.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 2, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I take the statement I posted to indicate that if you bought multiple beneficial interests on one deed, you could deed out a smaller number than you own, as long as no owner has less than a Base Interest. This information is in the MVC Destinations Multisite Public Offering Statement. So in essence it is part of the contract that you sign when you buy trust points.
> 
> In the weeks system when you bought two weeks together at the same resort, they were usually on the same deed. You were able to sell one unit out of that deed if you wanted to. I don't see why it would be different in points.
> 
> ...



It's the "same deed" stuff that might be what's tripping me up.  Our two weeks bought at the same time at the same resort aren't on the same deed.  Could be because one was original developer inventory and one was a Marriott resale, I don't know.  Although with some different deed language that's probably why.

The DVC folks talk about "contracts" and not so much "deeds."  Another reason they say to split up more-than-minumum purchases into different contracts is because it's easier for transfers to be processed for heirs - instead of two heirs filing paperwork to split a 300-point contract, they each can inherit a 150-point contract.  I'd just like to know if this particular tidbit from the DVC folks is another that might apply to Trust Points in some way, as long as the questions about re-sold/transferred Trust Points are still swirling.


----------



## KathyPet (Feb 3, 2012)

*Update on St. Kitts???*

Sales Exec,
Could you give a update on the St. Kitts property?  Just returned from there.  No sales people on site.  Heard from one of the management people that they are 60-70% sold and that currently they are still selling deeded weeks there because they have not received the necessary government approval to put inventory into the trust.  Having dealt first hand with the government officialdom when trying to get my resale deed recorded I would imagine it will take a very long time for the necessary government approval to occur.  ANy knowledge on this????


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 3, 2012)

From what I see to this point , "Sales Executive"s life here lasted for exactly two hours after hist first post on Jan 29th....



KathyPet said:


> Sales Exec,
> Could you give a update on the St. Kitts property?  Just returned from there.  No sales people on site.  Heard from one of the management people that they are 60-70% sold and that currently they are still selling deeded weeks there because they have not received the necessary government approval to put inventory into the trust.  Having dealt first hand with the government officialdom when trying to get my resale deed recorded I would imagine it will take a very long time for the necessary government approval to occur.  ANy knowledge on this????


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 3, 2012)

He was run off


----------



## CashEddie (Feb 3, 2012)

I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that he is gone just yet.  The guy did say upfront that he would be posting on his personal time and not in an "official" capacity but would try to answer questions from his personal perspective and understanding.

I would imagine a large portion of his time would be devoted to his day job which he states as selling for Marriott.  Everyone doesn't have the time or desire to be on these boards as an active participant.


----------

